# USFWS Searching for Shooter of Bald Eagles Recently



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This makes me sick. I'm so sick of incidents coming across my desk that involves some unethical jerks (edited version). My guess is that these were snow goose hunters in the area but of course that's only a guess.

If you have any information please report it. We need these people out of the hunting population and the gene pool.



> USFWS PROBES BALD EAGLE SHOOTINGS
> 
> The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is investigating the shooting deaths of
> two bald eagles in southwestern Dickey County, ND in late March or early
> ...


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

What is the point of doing something like that?

It's amazing how stupid some people are.

Recently two kids got caught running down deer with snomobiles around my home town. Happy to say that they are being prosecuted fully.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

We worked so hard to get them off the endangered list and then someone has to do something like this. Hope to he11 they find the individuals who did this.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

I highly doubt a snow goose hunter was shooting bald eagle. A blind person could tell the differance. But I bet if it was a snow goose hunter he was a non-res, most likely from mn


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

just a little joke, don't take it the wrong way :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't even consider the person who did this a "hunter" totally irrisponsible and makes me sick. I still get caught up seeing a bald eagle in the wild, sometimes end up half way in the ditch if I'm driving!!!! This is a terrible situation, I hunt in that county most of the time and hope the juveniles who did this get caught, and punished..............

Tator


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Tator said:


> I don't even consider the person who did this a "hunter" totally irrisponsible and makes me sick. I still get caught up seeing a bald eagle in the wild, sometimes end up half way in the ditch if I'm driving!!!! This is a terrible situation, I hunt in that county most of the time and hope the juveniles who did this get caught, and punished..............
> 
> Tator


Its not always "juveniles that do this rediculous crime


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

didn't mean to offend you lindberg, I meant juveniles as in people who have no reguard for the law, not minors............................that's besides the point anyways, it was wrong......


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

no, it didnt offend me at all. i just know that there are alot of irresponsible adults out there


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Slob hunters and Morons like the ones that killed these Eagles will hasten the decline of hunting. Count on it.

Snow goose hunter?? possibly but I doubt it. Thrill Seeker or self appointed protector of upland birds may be a better point of speculation.

Bob


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

[quote="Bob Kellam". Thrill Seeker or self appointed protector of upland birds may be a better point of speculation.

I think you hit the nail on the head Bob


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Do you think so that cause they jumped and shoot snow geese and bald eagle? I hope law changes to against jump and shoot next year. :bart:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I wonder how many other species are accidently killed during the spring?

There has to at least be mallards, pintails, gadwalls and honkers killed every spring.....when you jump 5000 snows and just start shooting there's no way to tell what is all in that mass of birds.

I don't know how they would do it but the jumping of the white geese in the Spring should be outlawed and only pass shooting and decoying should be legal.....Is it really that much fun to sneak up on several thousand snow geese and shoot to see how many you can put on the ground?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hate to say it but yes it is fun to blast a few geese on the way by.

I would never take that thrill away from a kid who can't afford the many amenities some take for granted. I jumped birds until I could get dekes, I mainly use dekes for pass shooting anyway.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

field hunter, damn right it's fun, obviously you've never been part of a hunt where you "harvest" (slaughter) 60 birds in 1 sneak. Some people like it, some don't, it's an opinion, which I respect. Just like road hunting for anything, some people like it some don't. I do all kinds of hunting, road, sneak/jump shoot, field with decoy, walk crp, everything, and I'm not against any of it, it's HUNTING!!!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> Is it really that much fun to sneak up on several thousand snow geese and shoot to see how many you can put on the ground?


Yep


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I have a compromise for both sides...


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Tator said:


> field hunter, damn right it's fun, obviously you've never been part of a hunt where you "harvest" (slaughter) 60 birds in 1 sneak.


Since you seem oblivious to the problem:

If 60 birds fall, how many fly away injured? As many? 2 or 3 times as many? My definition of a hunter is someone who holds the quary with respect, and does everything possible not to wound. Of course it unfortunately happens, but a hunter does everything conscionable to minimize and eliminate any such suffering. Shooting into flocks doesn't fall into that category.

Shooting eagles - that's beyond pathetic.

M.


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

mntwins said:


> I highly doubt a snow goose hunter was shooting bald eagle. A blind person could tell the differance. But I bet if it was a snow goose hunter he was a non-res, most likely from mn


Don't kid yourself, slob hunters are everywhere, and they knew what they were shooting!
I see this kind of thing allot, and before you chest ponders start pounding on the keys telling me to take action..I have!
This past season I watched a blind full of duck hunters (and I use that term loosely) shoot seagulls, blue herons, kingfishers and an osprey (looking to pick up a free meal off the water) ! I called the MNR from my celphone, had to leave a message, and they got back to me three days later! In their defense it was big game season and they are stretched to the limit in a Province the size of Québec. 
I did give them the location of the blind and approximate area where they might be putting their boat in.
Two weeks later my buddy was hunting the same area and witnessed the same thing! :******:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, I'm sure some fly away injured and die later. but ya know what, how many canadas do you think do the same thing?????? I'm sure some that get wounded die in the slough minutes later after not falling into the deeks, it happens, do I like it, no, not really. As for snow geese, there's so many of them suckers it doesn't offend me as much as a canada left to die, I'm sure a couple snows and blues dieing off won't affect there popultion of a few hundred million


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

AGAIN LIKE I SAID BEFORE NO RESPECT FOR THE SNOW GOOSE BUT WHEN THEIR GONE FROM CURRENT LEVELS YOU WILL HERE THE PI--ING AND MOANING. NO REASON TO SHOOT EAGLES THOUGH BUT THE LAW IS TO LAX ON THIS AND OTHER VIOLATIONS ( TREPASSING IN THE SPRING JUMP SHOOTERS AND SNEAKS )


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Field Hunter said:


> Is it really that much fun to sneak up on several thousand snow geese and shoot to see how many you can put on the ground?


hell yes its fun... i dont see how it couldnt be fun? i cant afford decoys so i do that unless im with people with decoys... and yes it is really fun


----------

